# knox lake



## drock (Jan 31, 2019)

anyone share nuggets about knox lake off 71? planning on taking my brother n law out. should i start north end, south end? what can i expect or beware of? thanks guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good lake. The upper end is a large stump field. Be careful in that area.


----------



## charlie lowe (Sep 6, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Good lake. The upper end is a large stump field. Be careful in that area.


this time of year the end of the lake by Fredricktown is where i like to start, right across from the boat ramp, i usually only fish for bass but there is plenty of Great structure there for crappies, after i go by the big point i switch over to what i call the south bank and fish it down to the narrows, that bank will have the most shade most of the day and it's also one of the some of the best fishing for catfish especially BIG ones,cut up shad is the best bait


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Trying to figure this out too as I want to go cat fishing one night soon. Looks like some good bank access at the end of Old Mansfield Road and also along Shipley. Time for a scouting trip I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

There's quite a few places to bank fish at Knox. Spent a lot of nights out there as a teenager! Good catfish lake, go check it out


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/knox-lake-conditions.346209/#post-2657757

Like Charlie Lowe stated, this time of year I would start at the lower, dam end and fish both shorelines up to the narrows or slot area. I have no idea whether a thermocline has set up in the deeper water. Might be too much current. I only fish it from a kayak w/o a fish finder.
The upper end of the lake is a big shallow stump field. Might be worth a try if you're there at sunrise or later in the evening towards dusk.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

There are some big cats in Knox.
I caught this one bass fishing a couple years ago


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not sure why the picture didn't attach the first time. https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipP2TV_Yk7034gzYnhaE4TK1DZrsROm5XEyjf1hk


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

drock said:


> anyone share nuggets about knox lake off 71? planning on taking my brother n law out. should i start north end, south end? what can i expect or beware of? thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you posted this, I'm new to the area and checked it out yesterday. It looks very shallow. But fishy.


----------



## drock (Jan 31, 2019)

i read on the dnr website it has trophy bass n it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie lowe (Sep 6, 2012)

drock said:


> anyone share nuggets about knox lake off 71? planning on taking my brother n law out. should i start north end, south end? what can i expect or beware of? thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i've been fishing Knox lake since the 1970's and have caught a lot of different kinds of fish over the years as you would expect but i just love the Bass fishing there. i'm not sure what your going after but i always put my boat in up by the spillway end right outside of Fredrickstown and worked my way down the lake on the same side as the boat ramp. The banks have all kinds of down trees to fish for bass, catfish, croppies, or blugills. If its bass your after a 1.5 crankbait works great but cut up shad works best for the catfish.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

I went out there Saturday and threw everything I had at them with no luck, I caught 2 small cats on a twister tail. The other people I talked to had no luck either. I was disappointed to see someone dumped a 35lb flathead next to the boat ramp.


----------

